# Bubble Magus Curve 9



## Reefer_mike (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am trying to find out information on the BM Curve 9 skimmer. I have searched high and low and have not come up with long term use on the skimmer.

I am tired of big name products with big name prices. My total volume currently is Approx. 200 gal (120gal display, 60 gal sump, 20 gal skimmer tank). I will be bumping up to 300 gallon system volume with the addition of a 60 gallon frag tank and 75 gallon stock tank (ran half full). I also have 6 fish a lots of SPS Frags. 

I was tossing around the idea of a DIY skimmer but from a cost point it does not make sense. 

My top choices are -

Bubble Magus Curve 9 $349
SRO 3000 $529
RO Elite w/DC Pump $647


So if anyone is using or has used the Curve 9 i would love to hear the Pros/Cons about it. 

Thanks


----------

